# joining up



## wheelup (Jan 11, 2009)

Hello gents and ladies. (they do exist, I've seen them!  )

I found this forum a few times while tracing, hunting, and finally cornering information on aircraft, OPS etc.

So, since discovering this place is rich in knowledge and personality I thought I'd best join and give something back too.

My main interests are UK airfield histories, Some A/C's and the operations conducted by them.

I fly by a similar name in warbirds online. (I can fly for real so dont go discounting me as a sim jock pls!)

I recently started making airfix kits after my daughter bought me one for my birthday! I haven't done them for at least 15 years now!! 
Once I opened the box, She wanted to have a go... back to the shops...


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jan 11, 2009)

Welcome to the forum.


----------



## Airframes (Jan 11, 2009)

Hello and welcome. Seems we have similar interests, so stick around and enjoy the 'chat'.


----------



## spitfire44 (Jan 11, 2009)

welcome


----------



## Lucky13 (Jan 11, 2009)

Welcome to the family....


----------



## walle (Jan 11, 2009)

A warm welcome from me


----------



## Gnomey (Jan 11, 2009)

Welcome!


----------



## Wurger (Jan 11, 2009)

Hello and greetings from Poland.


----------



## wheelup (Jan 11, 2009)

thanks guys, even more so since the replies are from 'the most featured' posters here!!

I have in the past been involved in the restoration of Rougham airfield control tower, in Suffolk used by the USAF thoughout WW2.

hope to spend some time chatting...

Who, or where should I post treads when trying to trace photo's/ details about A/C (often by it's number alone )??


----------



## Lucky13 (Jan 11, 2009)

Try here mate...Aircraft Pictures - Aircraft of World War II - Warbird Forums


----------



## wheelup (Jan 11, 2009)

NOW thats fast lucky13!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

are u a cats eyes Cunningham fan then??? 

NOW the mossie is for sure (in my opinion) the FIRST true multi role A/C 
and today its format is still copied ... 2 engines, 2 crew, low(ish) wing loading, great range, can dogfight, bomb, recce,.......................................
.............................................................................................etc


----------



## seesul (Jan 11, 2009)

Welcome and greeting from Czech Republic8)


----------



## Lucky13 (Jan 11, 2009)

Love the Mossie..! Building a BOAC Mosquito (put on ice for now) in 1/48, those that flew between Leuchars and Stockholm during the war. Thought that it would be an interesting thing to do, being a Swede myself, but living in Glasgow....
Cats eyes Cunningham? Think you lost me there pal, but give me an extra cold Guinness or three and I'll catch up in a jiffy...


----------



## Wildcat (Jan 11, 2009)

Hello and welcome


----------



## Marcel (Jan 12, 2009)

wheelup said:


> NOW thats fast lucky13!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> are u a cats eyes Cunningham fan then???
> 
> ...



Nope, that credit would go to the Fokker G.I  

Welcome, to the forum. I hope you didn't make up the nickname when trying to land


----------



## Wayne Little (Jan 12, 2009)

G'day mate, welcome to the forum!


----------



## wheelup (Jan 12, 2009)

Marcel said:


> Nope, that credit would go to the Fokker G.I
> 
> Welcome, to the forum. I hope you didn't make up the nickname when trying to land



sadly yes, If it hasn't been shot off, I sometime just forget to put them down! I do make good landing, but more often than not 1 wheel comes down on approach then has to go back up !!


Fokker G.1 duly noted, abit rickety tho???


----------



## rochie (Jan 12, 2009)

hello and welcome mate


----------



## Marcel (Jan 12, 2009)

wheelup said:


> sadly yes, If it hasn't been shot off, I sometime just forget to put them down! I do make good landing, but more often than not 1 wheel comes down on approach then has to go back up !!
> 
> 
> Fokker G.1 duly noted, abit rickety tho???



I think a lot of people have that problem 

But for my understanding, what is rickety?


----------



## Njaco (Jan 12, 2009)

> But for my understanding, what is rickety?



The nuts and bolts aren't exactly tightened which can make for an interesting ride! 

Welcome Wheels!!


----------



## Thorlifter (Jan 12, 2009)

Welcome, Welcome, Welcome


----------



## Marcel (Jan 12, 2009)

Njaco said:


> The nuts and bolts aren't exactly tightened which can make for an interesting ride!
> 
> Welcome Wheels!!



Ah thanks. I think the G.1 wasn't exactly rickety, although it sometimes lost things in the early develop stages


----------



## Airframes (Jan 13, 2009)

Jan, I can't believe that you, being such a hige fan of the 'Mossie', hasn't heard of 'Cat's Eyes Cunningham'! The guy who was part of the myth about carrots being good for night vision, apart from being one of the most successful night-fighter pilots. Tut! Tut!


----------



## Lucky13 (Jan 13, 2009)

That's the guy!?  Never heard the "Cats Eyes" part....


----------



## Airframes (Jan 13, 2009)

Jan, Ill send you an e-mail with some info.


----------



## Lucky13 (Jan 13, 2009)

Cheers pal, just read it!


----------



## Heinz (Jan 14, 2009)

Welcome to the forum mate!


----------



## wheelup (Jan 19, 2009)

LOL hi alll again

thanks again for the welcomes,

Yep as said above, john Cunningham was 'nicked named' cats eyes.

Regarding the G1, I understand most of the were shot up on the ground outside the production facility early in the war. If it had been given a fair chance I believe I would have become a great A/C

Also, it seems the G1 WAS the 1st multi role A/C from the design stage where as the mossie was an 'accidental' multi role A/C. i.e it was originally design as a Fast unarmed bomber with fighter style abilities, Guns and rockets were fitted to it at the request of 'the powers at be' NOT the A/C's designers. Clearly it went onto be a great plane, but that was the benefit of time. Something the G1 didn't get.


----------

